# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  leaving thur. morning phl/sxm/saba hopefully everything will go fine, i will of course give daily reports, maybe a day trip to barts

## nnoska

leaving thur. morning phl/sxm/saba hopefully everything will go fine, i will of course give daily reports, maybe a day trip to barts

----------

